# US Strat & Amp?



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Seller doesn’t claim it’s USA, but the bridge looks right….

Fender Stratocaster Polar White Guitar and Princeton 65 Amp on Kijiji Fender Stratocaster Polar White Guitar and Princeton 65 Amp | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Serial number checks out. People seem to like those amps as light little clean practice amps...

I'm tempted to buy it for the case and sell the rest but don't feel like driving to Brampton...

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I sent them a message earlier but haven't heard back yet. We'll see if they reply.

Edit: sold pending pickup tomorrow.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

MetalTele79 said:


> I sent them a message earlier but haven't heard back yet. We'll see if they reply.
> 
> Edit: sold pending pickup tomorrow.


To you?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

bgreenhouse said:


> To you?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Nope 😢


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Someone got a great deal.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Only seeing this now. I don't like Strats but am in Brampton so would have bought to see if my opinion of Strats changed and, if not, then I would've just sold it on.

There is another posted here that isn't terribly far away from me but I do wonder about authenticity because the ad has been up for eight days.


----------

